# scanning and posting parts manual question



## Investigator (Oct 20, 2017)

I have a parts manual for my 2537 lathe.  It appears to have complete parts diagrams/assembly diagrams for the 2500 series lathes.  It does not have a tail stock breakdown or parts, but does have the breakdown for the rotating turret which mine has.

My question is should I scan and upload it here?  I think you can buy these from Logan Actuator, and don't want to infringe on any copyrights or issues, but I wonder if they sell them as a service, or a money maker.  Meaning, do they do it as needed as a service for customers and charge money to cover costs, or do they do it and charge for it in an effort to make a profit.  Small difference maybe, but it might matter.

So, upload or not?  Breaking any rules? Etiquette on this?


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 21, 2017)

I don't know the answer to either question.  Does your copy (I'm assuming that it is an original) have a copyright page (normally the back side of the title page.


----------



## Investigator (Oct 21, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> I don't know the answer to either question.  Does your copy (I'm assuming that it is an original) have a copyright page (normally the back side of the title page.



I had not thought about the copyright. 

It is an original. I have looked on every page and there is no copyright.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 21, 2017)

OK.  Then assuming that there is also no paragraph that begins with something like "All Rights Reserved..." or saying anything about it _not_ being ok to copy, if you do scan it, there shouldn't be any problem if you decide to upload it.


----------



## Investigator (Oct 23, 2017)

For the short term, here is the Parts Manual for the 2500 series 12" Logan lathe.  I will try to figure out how to upload it to the files also.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 24, 2017)

Brino,

I downloaded, uploaded to DOWNLOADS and reassigned credit to you.  We had another 2500 Series 12" manual that I had forgotten to upload.  But it is a different version.

Uploading a file is pretty straight-forward if you disregard everything below the Description exce[t the Submit button.  The only problem that I had with it the first time I uploaded something after Nelson got it turned back on following the server software upgrade is that instead of saying just "Upload a your file" (or something like that), if refers to it as an "Attached" file.  And in two places.  The first one is the one to use.  Ignore the second one.


----------



## Investigator (Oct 24, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> Brino,
> 
> I downloaded, uploaded to DOWNLOADS and reassigned credit to you.  We had another 2500 Series 12" manual that I had forgotten to upload.  But it is a different version.
> 
> Uploading a file is pretty straight-forward if you disregard everything below the Description exce[t the Submit button.  The only problem that I had with it the first time I uploaded something after Nelson got it turned back on following the server software upgrade is that instead of saying just "Upload a your file" (or something like that), if refers to it as an "Attached" file.  And in two places.  The first one is the one to use.  Ignore the second one.



Thanks, I had tried to upload yesterday, but ran into trouble.  Glad it's there.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 25, 2017)

OK.  What happened?  Note that if you are trying to use Tapatalk, all bets are off.


----------



## Investigator (Oct 25, 2017)

wa5cab said:


> OK.  What happened?  Note that if you are trying to use Tapatalk, all bets are off.



I read the instructions to upload, and thought I followed the.  However, when I looked, nothing was uploaded.  Not sure really what I did wrong.  This was from my laptop at home.


----------



## wa5cab (Oct 25, 2017)

OK.  Your Laptop I assume is running either one of the MS versions or Lenox.  First you have to navigate to the Category (Folder or Directory) that you want to upload the file to.  System is set to disallow file uploads to any category except a bottom one.  Then what I normally do is to click the upper Attach files first, and go ahead and upload the file.  Clicking on the upper Attach files should pop up a folder on one of your local hard drives.  First time that you try to upload something, it should take you to the C-drive root.  After that, it should default to the last folder that you uploaded a file from.  Find the file that you want and double-click it (you can also single-click the file name and then click OPEN).  The server should upload the file and populate the new field that appears with the file's name and extension.  What I normally do is to copy that and paste it into the Title and the Tag Line fields above.  If you wish, you can type something else in Tag Line.  Type in the version number which normally should be the date in format YYYY-MM-DD.  Then type at least a few characters into Description It is a required field).  Ignore the rest of the fields below Description (I'm not yet certain what the second Attach files is for but so far know that it does not allow either PDF or TIF - probably for photos or something like that.  It wasn't in the previous version).  Click Save and you should end up on the new file's Download screen.  If you wish, you can open the file to make sure it is OK.  Go back to the Category that you uploaded it to and it's name should be at the top of the list as the  only sort order that the system has is to show the most recently uploaded file first, etc.


----------

